# NYC Noodle Cart Noodle Recipe



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

I have been trying to duplicate this recipe and for the life of me cannot, If anyone out here can help me, I'd be eternally grateful!

R:bounce:


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Can ANY ONE help me here? *sobbing! or do I have to actually go back there and bring some back?


----------



## heavyg (Nov 6, 2007)

I clicked your link... and it took me to the pilsbury site. Not a noodle recipe at all.

Are you being deceptive? or did you just make a mistake?

G.

**EDIT**
My mistake, I now see that the word ""Recipe"" becomes an ad automatically for pilsbury. 

Cary on.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

bwaaaaaaaahahahah:crazy:I meant "recipe" as in the one I was talking about...not "recipe" as in "look at this..click here"...I didn't know that the site had that.

but the general recipe is this..( oh and I found out the Noodle cart guys have been kicked off the streets of NY???)

they have buckets on the side of diced carrots and peas and noodles I think they are Lomain noodles..

When you step up to the cart, they have the little portable wok fired up, they throw some oil ( I think that's what give it the flavor...) throw the 3 ingredients onto the wok to warm them up and then serve into a syto clam with a fork.

This was the BEST thing ever..lol 

(Well, I love street food, especially if I'm hungry..if I'm not, then all the little germies start to dance in my head..lol)


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Hi Risque
I don't know if this is the recipe you are thinking of, but back in April the NY Times Sunday magazine published an article about Take-out Style Sesame Noodles.
This is the recipe from the article. I clipped it out and have been making it ever since. I make a triple batch of the sauce to keep in the fridge and just boil up the noodles and toss on some shredded carrots, cucumbers and sesame seeds when in the mood. Here's the link to the article:
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/04/01/ma.../01food.t.html
Hope this helps.

Takeout-Style Sesame Noodles

1 pound Chinese egg noodles (1/8,-inch-thick), frozen or (preferably) fresh, available in Asian markets

2 tablespoons sesame oil, plus a splash

3½ tablespoons soy sauce

2 tablespoons Chinese rice vinegar

2 tablespoons Chinese sesame paste

1 tablespoon smooth peanut butter

1 tablespoon sugar

1 tablespoon finely grated ginger

2 teaspoons minced garlic

2 teaspoons chili-garlic paste, or to taste

Half a cucumber, peeled, seeded, and cut into 1/8,-by- 1/8,-by-2-inch sticks

¼ cup chopped roasted peanuts.

1. Bring a large pot of water to a boil. Add noodles and cook until barely tender, about 5 minutes; they should retain a hint of chewiness. Drain, rinse with cold water, drain again and toss with a splash of sesame oil.

2. In a medium bowl, whisk together the remaining 2 tablespoons sesame oil, the soy sauce, rice vinegar, sesame paste, peanut butter, sugar, ginger, garlic and chili-garlic paste.

3. Pour the sauce over the noodles and toss. Transfer to a serving bowl, and garnish with cucumber and peanuts. Serves 4. Adapted from Martin Yan, Marian Burros, and memory.

Notes

1. The "Chinese sesame paste," above, is made of toasted sesame seeds; it is not the same as tahini, the Middle Eastern paste made of plain, untoasted sesame. But you could use tahini in a pinch. You need only add a little toasted sesame oil to compensate for flavor, and perhaps some peanut butter to keep the sauce emulsified.

2. On which subject, the whole point of cold sesame noodles is what's called in the food trade its "mouth feel," the velvety smooth feeling of perfectly combined ingredients. That's why you find so much peanut butter in preparations of cold sesame noodles. Peanut butter emulsifies better than sesame paste.

3. Hey, where are the Sichuan peppercorns? Sichuan food depends on their tingly numbing power! Perhaps, but the little fruits were banned from the United States from 1968 until 2005 by the Food and Drug Administration because they were feared to carry citrus canker, a bacterial disease. And while you could always find them in Chinatowns somewhere (sitting, dry and baleful, in a pile), there are few in the true cult of sesame noodles who use them in their recipes. By all means, add some if you like: toast a tablespoon's worth in a dry pan, crush lightly and whisk the resulting mess into your sauce.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

don't know if the noodle cart noodles are a paired down version of this, but this sounds amazing and on my way home I will stop by the Asian market and pick whatever I'm missing to try!! will let you know how it works out..Thanks


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Nope, not the noodle cart recipe, but it was amazing...I stopped off at the Asian Market and got everything ( I do think I got the noodles wrong though)

They came out a little poo colored so I did add a small can of peas and carrots that I had in the cupboard.

Ok.

My review! 

If you like your food spicy hot this noodle recipe is for you! Having the sauce ready in the fridge will surely save time for a quick and savory dish!

I had made some Country Ribs last night with Chinese Bar B Q sauce and this would make a nice side dish, but I just made this dish as a main course.

IT WAS HOT, I could feel the skin peeling off the back of my throat!! I had to peel and slice the WHOLE cucumber to eat and offset the heat.

BUT, DAAAAMMM it was soooooooooo good! I can't wait to make it again, I"m taking the left overs to my Chinese friend who own's and operates the local Chinese take out.

Thanks again!

edited to add that the sauce is amost identical to the Schezuan hot sauces used in the Schezuan meat dishes.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

you also have to include the raw egg cracked on top..

oh wait I think that's for jap udon.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

???????????????????????????????


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)




----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

oooh, soup!! lol. Not close, what I was looking for is similar to a "lo main" dish, but it has a "lighter" flavor, maybe because it's street food it had less ingredients or just flavored with oil.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I remember in Shanghai when we wandered into Old Town without a tourist in sight. We had some of the best food. For one, there were the green onion pancakes with the fried egg sandwiched between. Another were the noodle carts that must be similar to what you are talking about. 

A big wok in the middle and a bunch of ingredients you can throw in and pick which noodles you want, right?

Hot wok
peanut oil/sesame
garlic, ginger, hot peppers
meat
veggies you want (scallion, carrot, sprouts, other veggies I couldn't recognize)
soy sauce
dark chinese vinegar
chinese chili paste in oil (not the green lid kind)
sometimes pickles

they had a bunch of noodles laid out.. vermicelli, wide homemade noodles, wide rice noodles (they cut them off of a big noodle cake for you), or egg noodles. 

Fried egg
MSG (optional :bounce

I don't know if this helps, but I guess I'm just reminiscing. 

PS Ever had fresh wonton soup made on the street?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the review. I love hot and spicy, so this'll be something I'll make.

shel


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

I use four different sauces -- two are soy-type sauces, Dark Soy and Hoi sin and a peanut sauce, and one is peanut/sesame oil and a very light vinegar (whatever I can lay my hands on), Then then top it with sesame seeds and hot sauce (Sriracha) if you wish. Add shredded carrots, cucumber, scallions, etc.


----------



## joe banneke (Jun 16, 2015)

How do you like the Wikipedia article on cart noodles? Is there actually a French or Italian translation for "cart noodle(s)"?


----------

